# All Day Vapes Reviews on Site



## YeOldeOke (3/10/16)

I want to thank those who have taken the time to do short reviews on site of the juices they have tried. I really do appreciate the effort, and would like to encourage others to do the same.

The review process is automated - I don't approve or trash reviews (unless we come accross one where inappropriate language is used). Nobody will like everything so inevitably some reviews will be negative. I really don't mind, the idea is to help people decide. We will keep variety going but those juices that do not have at least a few people that enjoy them will be dropped and replaced. We don't mind which juices we offer as long as they are good juices.

The review process is genuine - you have to be logged in and the system will check if you actually bought the juice before allowing you to add a review. To keep it trustworthy we will not trash any negative reviews - subject to language. Your review goes live the moment you enter it, no admin editing/approval.

To keep the trust in the reviews please post in this thread if you find ANY of your reviews disappearing. Make it public.


As they say in the movies - Thank you for your co-operation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/1/17)

Update:
The above post applies to our made to order and retail e-liquids only.

Due to popular demand (one oke requested it)  we have enabled the DIY premixed concentrate reviews.

For reviews on our DIY ADV Premixed Concentrates we reserve the right to challenge any review because we have no control on the quality of the nicotine, PG and VG the customer uses to mix, nor the percentage mixed at. All these can influence the quality and taste of the final juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

